# Bantam Chicken Hens...



## Foenicks (Oct 24, 2008)

I know this ain't pigeon related. Sue me. 

I have been thinking about my chickens recently, and how I've gotten really attached to certain members of my flock..

When we first got chickens, I think I was in kindergarden. I'm not sure. But, by god I was a happy little kid. There was a golden sebright and an Ameraucana. Teenie and Weenie. Both sweet little bantam hens. I loved them so much. Weenie wheezed a lot, she had some allergies. And they survived for a few years.

Over that span of years we had acquired more to our tiny flock. I don't distinctly remember them, but I know for sure they're weren't bantams. Then, our neighbors had a dog, named 'Socks' and he was the death of me... Well... Teenie and Weenie that is.

Then, we got Pepperoni, Pizza, Pepper, Mary and Girlfriend. Oh my, god. They were the sweetest bunch of bantams you ever saw. Pepper was the rooster of the bunch. Pepperoni was the first to go. She was an okay hen, she was incubating some eggs at the time. Pizza was soon to follow. 

Pepper, oh god, I loved him. He was okay with me. He was pure black rooster with a single, tiny, yellow feather on his neck. I was the only one he wouldn't go berserk on. Then he got killed. Girlfriend shared the same fate as the others.

Now Mary, haha! She was the best. She followed me around, I cuddled with her. She was like my best friend. I had her for many years, and I was so attached. She was getting older, and wouldn't nest with the younger, larger hens because they threw her out. She was part of 'my' flock now. Then one day, she disappeared. We never saw her again.



Right now we have some old hens a two bantams, named Eaglehead and Henny Penny. We also have a young, Mary-like Ameraucana named 'Little Girl' because she is FULL GROWN and the size of a pigeon. She also has five toes on one foot, and four on the other(thats like having a normal hand and two thumbs on the other!). She's really sweet and follows me around. She'll be celebrating her 2nd birthday next April 09!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Foenicks,




I understand...


I have a little Bantam Hen and she's a sweetie...


When she takes off from a seven-foot-up Perch and lands on my head as I sit...believe me, I am very glad she is a 'Bantam' and not soms six pound behemoth of a Hen..!



Some mentions here -


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f34/chicken-talk-for-all-things-chicken-28385.html



Phil
l v


----------

